# code all over page???



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

I just upgraded my AOL and now I have, what I think, is code over all my homesteading pages. I cannot read any of the threads because of this. Below is a small sample. This is covering the entire page on top of the homesteading pages. All my other forums, sites, etc. are fine. It is only on the Homesteading site. Can anyone help? Thanks! :hair 


<div id='prw16E80400796CA301030D343000900101' class='prWrap' style='width:728px;margin:0px auto'><style type='text/css'>.prWrap,.prWrap DIV,.prWrap TABLE,.prWrap TABLE TBODY,.prWrap TABLE TR,.prWrap TABLE TD,.prWrap IMG{margin:0px 0px 0px 0px;padding:0px 0px 0px 0px;border:0px 0px 0px 0px;overflow:visible;direction:ltr;background:none;background-color:transparent;}</style><div id='primage16E80400796CA301030D343000900101' name='primage16E80400796CA301030D343000900101' align='left' style='position:absolute;visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;z-index:1'><img name='prti' width='1' height='1' style='width:1px;height:1px;float:none'></div><div id='prflsh16E80400796CA301030D343000900101' onMouseOver="if(typeof(prRoll)=='function')prBOver('16E80400796CA301030D343000900101');" onMouseOut="if(typeof(prRoll)=='function')prBOut(event);" style='position:absolute;z-index:1'><object


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Try closing all browsers & shut computer off. Wait 5-10 minutes and turn it back on, should be problem solved. My guess is, that you didn't close all programs before doing the upgrade.


----------



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you, Katy. I tried that with no success. I also uninstalled AOL completely and then re installed it. All to no avail. Unless that administrators came come up with something, I guess I will have to stop visiting HT. It just seems strange to me that this is the only place I visit that has this problem.


----------



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok, I just got on here on Google and all is well. It must have something to do with AOL. That stinks, cause I use AOL more than any other browser......old folks don't do change very well!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The solution: Dump AOL

There's a whole big beautiful internet out there, time to take off the training wheels.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you using the AOL browser? You can use any browser with AOL. I would try a different web browser, like IE or Firefox.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I think somethings broke in your code.

Not sure what but I would say its at the point where it starts to display that section.

*css confuses me...*


----------



## tnd5 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you for all your replies. I don't have the slightest idea what I would do for a "broken code". I will try to discard my training wheels and use another browser. :ashamed: :yuck:


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a browser problem. I know that the same identical page can show up much differently in IE vs. Firefox. Personally, I would recommend Firefox. If you do not have Firefox on your computer, you can download at http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/?utm_expid=71153379-29.ojmcobtzTVCXwBMkoF0IAQ.0


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The problem with asking techies an AOL question is that none of us would be caught dead using AOL, so we don't know it. Why don't we use it? because it takes over your computer, directs where it wants you to go (through programmed searches -ie keywords) and in general slows things down.

If you use dial up AOL, you can still minimize the AOL window and use Internet Explorer and if you have a cable modem, satellite, etc you don't need AOL at all.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Back when they were giving AOL away free in those CD's I would use them as Frisbees. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Back when they were giving AOL away free in those CD's I would use them as Frisbees. LOL


They worked as coasters too. :thumb:


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

arabian knight said:


> Back when they were giving AOL away free in those CD's I would use them as Frisbees. LOL


I kind of miss those. Hung them by string around the garden. It was the only thing which kept the rabbits at bay.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

